# Thank you FreeBSD



## ah7013 (Jun 3, 2010)

Not sure if this is the right place to post this but I just wanted to say what a great experience I am having with FreeBSD. As a Linux user I have found things similar but there are things that are different. I love how the ports are up to date (Latest GNOME etc) and I love how the ports work. I have totally fallen in love with FreeBSD and am converting my web, mail, dns and other servers from Ubuntu/Debian to FreeBSD because I just love how FreeBSD works so well and how FreeBSD is a complete operating system, not just a kernel like Linux that has been put together by various people. Thank you FreeBSD! :e


----------



## nekoexmachina (Jun 3, 2010)

Double that. Double that ten times.


----------

